# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Concatenate text w/ a percentage

## dbrunner281

I was wondering if there is a way to use the concatenate function and specify the format of the number in the concatenation.  I need this combination to be used as a graph label on the x axis.  As I do it, it keeps the decimal format so if i wanted to combine:

*Russia +  43%*

it comes out as

*Russia .432283*

Any way to make it *Russia 43%*

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.

----------


## NBVC

Try:

=A1&TEXT(B1," #%")

whera A1 contains Russia and B1 contains percentage

----------


## dbrunner281

> Try:
> 
> =A1&TEXT(B1," #%")
> 
> whera A1 contains Russia and B1 contains percentage



Worked like a charm.  Thanks a bunch.

----------

